# Tax question



## Denis Campoli (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi all,
Been living/residing in Italy for many years, married with 2 kids.
My mother died recently in Ireland and left her house to myself, my brother and my sister. The house is now for sale and at current prices should fetch around €300,000 to be split 3 ways. Inheritance tax will not have to be paid in Ireland as the house was left in a will between siblings and is under the threshold for tax.
Can I simply transfer this money to Italy when the time comes? How will I be fixed tax wise, am I already compliant as it will be coming from another EU country? Is there anything else I should know?
thank you,
DC.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I would have a nose around here on the AdE site. A quick look on the web and (with my poor Italian mind you) it looks like the amount before you pay is quite high e.g. sites like this one.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://www.guidafisco.it/tassa-di-successione-1422

Unless the OP dropped at least a zero I don't think he even needs to file any paperwork. No cost at those levels.


----------

